# Leveltronic swap for genny



## coppo (May 27, 2009)

We have a Leveltronic automatic levelling system fitted onto our recently acquired motorhome, fitted in 2008 by Towtal at a cost of £2800, have the receipt for this,perfect working order, the previous owner was disabled.The vehicle is a Hymer S820 merc 6 tonne.

I am old fashioned and prefer to use chocks.

We would like an underslung on board generator and wondered if anyone out there would like to swap, i would get this system professionally removed etc. Cash either depending depending on deal etc.

I know its probably one in a million that this will come off but you never know your luck, worth asking i think.

Or if anyone has a used underslung genny for sale?

Regards

Paul n Caroline.


----------



## coppo (May 27, 2009)

Bump


----------

